# Need some fire control pointers for WSM lump Cook



## jminion1 (Jan 19, 2006)

I would start with a very full firering of lump, 10 coals should be fine. Leave the exhaust wide open, the intake does not need to be open more that 50%, take your time letting the pit temp comes up. You can use that time to make smokering, as you get closer to 220 cut back the intakes a bit and let it settle in.
I personelly only use one or two of the intake vents keeping the vent in the wind closed. 
Keep asking questions these guys will all help.
Jim


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 19, 2006)

I do need to get down to TX one day, have not cooked one yet. Let me know would be great being able to fly in and have a team to cook with.
Jim


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I would enjoy cookin' on those pits. Let's try to work it out.
Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2006)

What more is there to add...prime example of getting right from the horses mouth.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 19, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> I would start with a very full firering of lump, 10 coals should be fine. Leave the exhaust wide open, the intake does not need to be open more that 50%, take your time letting the pit temp comes up. You can use that time to make smokering, as you get closer to 220 cut back the intakes a bit and let it settle in.
> I personelly only use one or two of the intake vents keeping the vent in the wind closed.
> Keep asking questions these guys will all help.
> Jim


 Please excuse my stupidly, What are 10 coals?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds great, keep us posted.  Remember, patience is a virtue while waiting for temps to stabilize on the WSM.  Don't get too busy playing with it!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim(Minion), when you recommend to someone how to cook on a WSM, do you say "use the "me" method?" =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2006)

101, shut em all the way down (leave the top vent open)...it will take a while, but when it gets down to 230,  give one vent just the tinest crack and see it stabilizes.  If you open all 3 vents, it may climb right back up with the air coming in.

You're right though, nothing is ruined.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Jim(Minion), when you recommend to someone how to cook on a WSM, do you say "use the "me" method?" =D>  =D>  =D>



Woody
Now days it just "The Method"  :bow:


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 20, 2006)

BBQ101
For best results based on the fact that the pit temps did reach these kinds of temps, I would use something like Rick's Sinfull Marinade and go into foil. I would pull the flat off the cooker at 185 to 187 internal and go into a dry cooler.

There are a bunch of Tx and Okie cooks that are cooking at these pit temps (300 to 350º) and turning out great brisket. The way I look at is not every cook do you have prime conditions, how you handle the conditions that you are presented with is what makes you a great BBQ guy.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2006)

Do you have a meat therm in there?  If the brisket was cold when you put it in, it shouldn't  cause too much harm.  The foil sure won't hurt...
I imagine the exterior got a decent cooking.  Keep in mind I don't know
what I'm talking about.  Brisket is not my specialty at all.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2006)

Any idea how hot the meat got when the temp spiked?  If it didn't get too high, the rendering process could still go as hoped...the foil will help with that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2006)

we want pics!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2006)

I think 210* is high 101...190*-195* would be better. Then cooler it for 3 hours.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good to me!  Was it tender?


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 21, 2006)

R2D2 Is easy once ya connect the dots Too small but a dream


----------

